# Kristine Opolais: ..Has Anyone Seen or Heard Her



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She's seemingly the hottest Puccini soprano now. She is very beautiful and is supposed to be a fine actress. I heard an aria on the radio and was impressed. Any feedback?? She is from Latvia like Umama.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> She's seemingly the hottest Puccini soprano now. She is very beautiful and is supposed to be a fine actress. I heard an aria on the radio and was impressed. Any feedback?? She is from Latvia like Umama.


Not seen her live, only on screen from the Metropolitan and DVD of cause. 
Not really impressed , she act's better then singing .
My humble opinion of cause


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

More or less agree. A very good but not great singer, with an attractive timbre and occasionally a little strain at the top. An excellent actor. She was last weekend's _Manon Lescaut_ from the Met, and gave a moving performance.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw her in _Jenůfa_ in Zurich in 2012 and in _Manon Lescaut_ at ROH last year. She's a superb actress but as I know nothing about female voices I don't know if she's a good singer.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw her in _Manon Lescaut _with Kaufmann and will be seeing her HD _Madama Butterfly_ in a month. Aside of her beauty and very lovely voice, I find her disappointing. I am not particularly moved or touched by her acting either (this remark coming from an acting background).
To tell the truth, I am more interested in seeing Yoncheva next season in the Met's _Eugene Onegin_.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

It was hard for me to judge her as a singer from one aria alone


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Disappointing as Margherita in Mefistofele in Munich last year. I don't think she was feeling it, although with that production it was not surprising. I'd like to see her again in something.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

She has a certain warm glow to her voice in the lower notes that appeals to me, but the high notes are thin and rather colourless, and don't have that same glow. Heard her twice live both in Munich, as Manon Lescaut she was convincing, her acting certainly was excellent, chemistry with Kaufmann was off-scale. Her Tatyana was far less convincing, I'm sure the production didn't help either (Onegin Broke back mountain style) - it got my 'most redicilous production award 2015'.


----------

